

An Island on a Lake on an Island on a Lake on an Island - DiabloD3
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/an-island-on-a-lake-on-an-island-on-a-lake-on-an-island

======
Jupe
A peninsula, on a peninsula, on a peninsula:
[https://www.google.com/maps/@43.9076794,-83.3606539,14z](https://www.google.com/maps/@43.9076794,-83.3606539,14z)

~~~
dalke
Another:
[https://www.google.com/maps/@27.8500117,-82.602489,14z](https://www.google.com/maps/@27.8500117,-82.602489,14z)
. Those are peninsulas on the Tampa Bay peninsula of the peninsula of Florida.

